# A Place for EXPENSIVE Watches



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

OK - before you give me the "Dubai Mall" answer - hear me out
I have a friend (at least my Mom does) in the US that wants some ridiculously expensive, rare Cartier watch.
WG600003 in case you wanna google search it

Of course the first place I went was the Cartier store in Dubai Mall
The watch is 204,000 dhs, which is about US$5,000 cheaper than in the States. I bet it's the whole "tax free" thing.

Is anyone part of the Ultra-Luxury Watch Underground here?
Word is that this watch can be had for a much cheaper price elsewhere than the official Cartier store.

And before someone says it: No! Karama is not an option!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> OK - before you give me the "Dubai Mall" answer - hear me out
> I have a friend (at least my Mom does) in the US that wants some ridiculously expensive, rare Cartier watch.
> WG600003 in case you wanna google search it
> 
> ...


you could try ahmad siddiqui & sons in the wafi mall or burjuman.


----------



## Botheration (Jan 5, 2011)

The safest option is to buy it from the official Cartier store--authenticity and all. I don't think other stores sell Cartier, i could be wrong though.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There's a store in Dubai Mall we went to that had a lot of makes, I'm not sure if they do Cartier however on the way there there's a whole bunch of other expensive watch shops.

Watch Gallery The Dubai Mall


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Ahmed Siddiqui don't sell Cartier, 

You should get it from the Cartier shop, if they don't stock it, you should be able to order from there as well..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just googled it. It's beautiful!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Did I read it right ? The watch costs USD 55K? 

I am just thinking that when she buys the gift she can also hand over a insurance policy lol ohh that would be funny.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

On that type of watch your mainly paying for the jewels that surround it. 

A normal Cartier is not that expensive in the scheme of things, 20,000-30,000 AED.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well it's a beautiful watch and if I could afford it, I would probably buy one for myself. I'm going to China in a couple of weeks, so looks like I'm taking a picture of this watch with me! I'll soon be wearing a Cartyier (notice the "y")


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Wherever you end up purchasing it, make sure its authentic. This sounds silly but you can find authentic stuff on Ebay as well. I sold an $11,000 Rolex on there not too long ago to a jeweler in New York and upon viewing their profile I noticed they sold all of their watches on there. So there's certainly a market for this sort of thing online, just gotta make sure its from reputable people. 

If not, I'd stick to Cartier, when you're already spending $58,000 on timepiece, who cares about an extra $5,000? Honestly. Thats like opting for cloth seats in a Lamborghini because the leather option is an extra $3,000 lol. Come on. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

costco.com / amazon.com ... 

I was gonna get a Roadster Chrono and a Tank from Costco.com ... if memory serves ... costco had the Roadster it for almost $6K with tax (full price is $7200) ... 

Amazon.com had it for $5,500 .. tax free .. .with an extra leather band ... just in case you get sick of that metal feel on yer wrist ... 

Do the math


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Just to add to the SPECTACULARNESS that is this watch
When I went into the Cartier store the lady pulled out two versions - one was the rose gold and the other white gold.
I mean, they're nice watches and all, but these looked very pedestrian.
And I told her I wanted the BIG one her eyes lit up.
When she brought it out I was absolutely stunned.
Night and day.
When a watch, or timepiece as the expensive ones are called, can make a US$10,000 timepiece look like a Swatch, you know you've got something special on your hands (or your wrist)
This thing is worth every penny of the $55k pricetag...

And thanks for the suggestions - I'll try some mentioned here and remain on the lookout
I've got another couple weeks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

xpatusa said:


> This thing is worth every penny of the $55k pricetag..


Sorry but no bauble or trinket is worth anything near that.

Buy the swatch and spend the money on something that will give you memories for life.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> costco.com / amazon.com ...
> 
> I was gonna get a Roadster Chrono and a Tank from Costco.com ... if memory serves ... costco had the Roadster it for almost $6K with tax (full price is $7200) ...
> 
> ...


Thats what I have, I got it at the airport, duty free, I looked everywhere before I got it and dubai duty free had a sale on, I checked, the shop, London, online and this was the best price. Paid in dirhams, worked out to 3,000 GBP, which is around $5,500


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Wherever you end up purchasing it, make sure its authentic. This sounds silly but you can find authentic stuff on Ebay as well. I sold an $11,000 Rolex on there not too long ago to a jeweler in New York and upon viewing their profile I noticed they sold all of their watches on there. So there's certainly a market for this sort of thing online, just gotta make sure its from reputable people.
> 
> If not, I'd stick to Cartier, when you're already spending $58,000 on timepiece, who cares about an extra $5,000? Honestly. Thats like opting for cloth seats in a Lamborghini because the leather option is an extra $3,000 lol. Come on. Better safe than sorry.


I love the cloth seats in my Lamborghini!!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I wanna sit on the cloth seats in your Lamborghini ...


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I wanna sit on the cloth seats in your Lamborghini ...


Who doesn't???


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Sorry but no bauble or trinket is worth anything near that.
> 
> Buy the swatch and spend the money on something that will give you memories for life.


whether any watch is worth that or not, it's not our business here. the OP wants that, so let's help in that direction.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

david.harmon said:


> Who doesn't???


I don't! Only leather for me!


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I don't! Only leather for me!


Exactly why my wife made me get cloth!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Usually leather for me as well ... but I'll make an exception on this Pammy ... better have some deviated stitching ...


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

cami said:


> whether any watch is worth that or not, it's not our business here. the OP wants that, so let's help in that direction.


+1 for the :focus: bump


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

david.harmon said:


> Exactly why my wife made me get cloth!


Kudos to wifey!  :clap2:


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> +1 for the :focus: bump


Oh yeah, the watch. Well, I googled it and it's absolutely stunning! I would go with the White Gold model all the way. 

Also, if I'm going to spend that much money, I'm going straight to the source, Cartier. Why risk it just to save a few bucks. If you ever try to sell it 5 years from now, it will probably hold more value coming from Cartier rather than Abdul's Watch Shop or whatever.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

david.harmon said:


> If you ever try to sell it 5 years from now, it will probably hold more value coming from Cartier rather than Abdul's Watch Shop or whatever.


i beg to differ again. 

my ex bf is nuts about panerai. the latest he's set his eyes on is 135,000 Dhs or so. it's ahmed siddiqui & sons' shop where he found it for 15,000 Dhs less than the panerai shops around here.

and GOD! i saw them ALL.


----------



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> Just to add to the SPECTACULARNESS that is this watch
> When I went into the Cartier store the lady pulled out two versions - one was the rose gold and the other white gold.
> I mean, they're nice watches and all, but these looked very pedestrian.
> And I told her I wanted the BIG one her eyes lit up.
> ...


A sign of all that is wrong in the world.....worth every penny of the USD 55k price tag.....just listen to how that ridiculous that sounds, consumerism/vanity gone mad!!!!!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

binden365 said:


> A sign of all that is wrong in the world.....worth every penny of the USD 55k price tag.....just listen to how that ridiculous that sounds, consumerism/vanity gone mad!!!!!


if you made a mil a week, it wouldn't sound so ridiculous at all.

so saying this for the second time today: how do our judgemental remarks help the OP? i feel this thread has brought up a lot of frustration in a lot of people.

here's an idea: why not post a thread in the lounge, titled say, "how much would you agree to pay on a watch?" and vent out there.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

cami said:


> so saying this for the second time today: how do our judgemental remarks help the OP? i feel this thread has brought up a lot of frustration in a lot of people.


It's a discussion forum, by that very definition there are going to be tangents of the original point. Especially when the topic is about spending the average yearly salary in the UK on a watch. Are you covering up personal guilt at over-expenditure that you need to chastise (and indeed draw more attention to) a couple of throwaway comments?

As for frustration, not really, it's whoevers money they can do what they want with it. But if you view this forum like a pub or a cafe, and someone asked me in the pub about 55k watch I say to them, politely, that there are better things they could be doing with their money.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Are you covering up personal guilt at over-expenditure that you need to chastise (and indeed draw more attention to) a couple of throwaway comments?


not at all. i'm not covering anything, and i believe my comments have been nothing but objective.

you have to admit, though, that these "tangent comments" would put off the next person who decides to blow their money away as they think fit, and choose to post a question on this forum related to this.

i think the "forum as a pub" is a more adequate description for the type of threads posted in the lounge. once people ask questions in the main, i would say they expect to get advice rather than read how disproportionate their expenses are in comparison to the average income in some country or another.

my very last .5 cent to this thread.


----------



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

cami said:


> if you made a mil a week, it wouldn't sound so ridiculous at all.
> 
> so saying this for the second time today: how do our judgemental remarks help the OP? i feel this thread has brought up a lot of frustration in a lot of people.
> 
> here's an idea: why not post a thread in the lounge, titled say, "how much would you agree to pay on a watch?" and vent out there.


it would remain ridiculous if I earnt a billion a week......it wouldn't matter how much cash I had, I'd like to think I'd retain a sense of reality....


----------

